

Only Technology Will Save Us - barry-cotter
http://scienceblogs.com/gnxp/2010/03/only_technology_will_save_us.php

======
kiba
Experimenting with governments is dangerous and can have percussion of
biblical proportion. Meanwhile, our current form of "government" continue its
path toward oblivious social upheaval because we could not fix the engineering
flaws even if we want to. Not to mention our ability to notice societal
causation and effect is stretched to its limits as social policies took
decades and years to realize their terrible effects, making it difficult for
us to accumulate knowledge about the design of human institutions.

Meanwhile, technologies has increase our ability to grow and feed the
parasitism that exists within our stagnating social system. However,
technologies have the ability to speed up social evolution and increase our
ability to create new social institutions. This in turn, may allow us to
experiment with better social institutions and crush old malfunctioning ones.
More dynamics in governmental system mean economic growth can accelerate to
levels undreamed of.

This is why the sea-steading movement is immensely important. If we can
generate dynamicism in the government market, we can increase competition and
generate better designs. Revolutions of the bloody scale would be kept in
check with increased physical mobility and increased pressure to improve.

In other words, it's technology or bust.

